# Ballytherm Insulation Query.



## Lex Foutish (11 Feb 2012)

Has anybody here used Ballytherm insulated plasterboards or rigid insulation boards? To me, they look identical to Xtratherm and Kingspan but are possibly a little cheaper and they are an Irish company, as far as I know. 

I'm doing some work shortly and would be interested in hearing from anyone who uses, or has used, Ballytherm.


----------



## lowCO2design (12 Feb 2012)

Read http://www.ballytherm.ie/downloads/IAB050220.pdf
If your home has not got a cavity then imo you need to be careful using dry lining boards, particularly where there is damp or surface condensation currently.


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Feb 2012)

Thanks, LowCO2design. No cavity, just cavity block. The house is currently drylined with standard plasterboard. No damp patches, thankfully.


----------



## lowCO2design (14 Feb 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks, LowCO2design. No cavity, just cavity block. The house is currently drylined with standard plasterboard. No damp patches, thankfully.


you would be best to externally insulate, or at least dryline with taped & sealed Vapour control layer to warm side of insulation behind plasterboard, to reduce the risk of interstitial condensation. the thickness of insulation may also be relevant. also ensure you have adequate background ventilation installed


----------

